# are these the right fit



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

my wife ordered me new wheels for my cruze. i think she has good tast. I just want to confirm that they will fit. bolt pattren looks right as well as back set and bore
Drag Wheels Dr 33 18x7 5 5x110 5x105 Gloss Black Rims Malibu Saab G5 G6 ion SS | eBay


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, the calculator thingie *on the eBay website* says they don't fit any Cruze.

That might answer your question.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

call discount tire,they sell these for the cruze.Dont go through ebay,support your vendors!!!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, they fit. Yes, you should support this site's vendors.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i want to... but the nearest discount tire is over 300 miles away. they are $100 cheaper at discount tire.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> Well, the calculator thingie *on the eBay website* says they don't fit any Cruze.
> 
> That might answer your question.


that calculator is never right. it also said the zzp down pipe and mid pipe would not fit my cruze.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

never mind i got them ordered thru discount tire direct


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

smorey78, thanks for your support. I see we have them listed for less money than the E-Bay site. The fitment guide on E-Bay is not always accurate so it is good to check elsewhere. 

Post up a photo when you get them mounted up. They should look great.


----------

